# Hillbilly Herf 2006



## Kayak_Rat

We are looking at putting together a herf in Fayettville, Arkansas. Time frame is sometime in the September-November area. Just wanting some feedback on who would be interested in attending. Plans are still being worked out by LeafHog and I but we will keep updates posted in this thread. Feel free to post any questions or smart ash comments.

Here is the link to a map for distance references: Map


----------



## God

Zach... got your PM... hope to make the herf... let me know when you set a date


----------



## hollywood

You know I'm gonna do my best to be there Zack!! Will definately be a bash!!:al


----------



## EnyafanJT

if it is in november i will try to make it. kinda wish it was in branson but... the more folks that are coming will make it an easier decision.


----------



## LeafHog

God said:


> Zach... got your PM... hope to make the herf... let me know when you set a date


Herfin' with God...definitely gonna have a good time!


----------



## rumballs

Where is Arkansas?


----------



## mike32312

mmblz said:


> Where is Arkansas?


A new law recently passed in Arkansas:
When a couple gets divorced, they're still brother and sister.:r

Just kidding guys.:sl


----------



## Badkarma

EnyafanJT said:


> if it is in november i will try to make it. kinda wish it was in branson but... the more folks that are coming will make it an easier decision.


Enyafan, I'm in Branson.

KR, will plan on it, but may have to bum a ride if the weather is fubar. I just might be on 2 wheels only at that time, if I cant find a new truck I like. 
:z


----------



## Kayak_Rat

mmblz said:


> Where is Arkansas?


Ya know that oily spot on your driveway, well we are just to the left.


----------



## LeafHog

mike32312 said:


> A new law recently passed in Arkansas:
> When a couple gets divorced, they're still brother and sister.


and you have no idea how awkward that makes holidays, reunions, etc....


----------



## God

Topped for today


----------



## floydp

Here it was so many years ago. Two toothless fellers standing in a field. One feller says to the other, Delmer! Yeah Delmer what yens wont? This heres a fine lookin piece of land we ins got here. Think we ought to make this in a state, what yens think we all call this here state Delmer? Well Delmer I was in Kansas a spell back and that place twas purrdy nice, how bout we call this in Kansas too? Nah Delmer yens fargin iddddiot, ya can't have two Kansas's besides theres to many Asshats there. I know we can call it R-Kansas! Dang Delmer yourn a smart one. Thanks Delmer.You ins welcome Delmer. 

Later on some really smart fellers changed it to its current Arkansas.

A class room somewhere in R-Kansas:

Read the history of Arkansas for your homework tonight. Kid named Delmer raises hand and asks, the condensed version Mr. Delmer? No chidren the full version. Delmer asks both pages Mr. Delmer. Grumbling through class. Keep it down class this is the last day of school. You'll have the whole summer to finish it.


----------



## mr.c

floydp said:


> Here it was so many years ago. Two toothless fellers standing in a field. One feller says to the other, Delmer! Yeah Delmer what yens wont? This heres a fine lookin piece of land we ins got here. Think we ought to make this in a state, what yens think we all call this here state Delmer? Well Delmer I was in Kansas a spell back and that place twas purrdy nice, how bout we call this in Kansas too? Nah Delmer yens fargin iddddiot, ya can't have two *Kansas's besides theres to many Asshats there. *I know we can call it R-Kansas! Dang Delmer yourn a smart one. Thanks Delmer.You ins welcome Delmer.
> 
> Later on some really smart fellers changed it to its current Arkansas.
> 
> A class room somewhere in R-Kansas:
> 
> Read the history of Arkansas for your homework tonight. Kid named Delmer raises hand and asks, the condensed version Mr. Delmer? No chidren the full version. Delmer asks both pages Mr. Delmer. Grumbling through class. Keep it down class this is the last day of school. You'll have the whole summer to finish it.


that was the funniest thing I have read in a while. :r


----------



## kansashat

There's some very sharp people around here. Well, somewhere around here......:r 

A herf sounds like a fine idea to me.


----------



## floydp

mr.c said:


> that was the funniest thing I have read in a while. :r


Thanks Joe, what do you mean by it being funny though? I read it almost verbatim out of the Arkansas History text book. All but the classroom thing. I had to edit it some because it wasn't written quite as, Anita helped me descipher some of it(her being from Okie). BTW Josh and Zack talk just a bit better than most R-Kansasasshatneers. They tend to use numbers occasionaly in place of letters.

Oh yeah, have a great time fellers and I'm j/k. Hell Va ain't no paradise. You should see some of the bastages I work with. They would say the same about me.


----------



## EnyafanJT

Kayak_Rat said:


> We are looking at putting together a herf in Fayettville, Arkansas. Time frame is sometime in the September-November area. Just wanting some feedback on who would be interested in attending. Plans are still being worked out by LeafHog and I but we will keep updates posted in this thread. Feel free to post any questions or smart ash comments.
> 
> Here is the link to a map for distance references: Map


 just wondering if this is still a serious attempt at a herf and to kep the thread alive.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

EnyafanJT said:


> just wondering if this is still a serious attempt at a herf and to kep the thread alive.


you bet your...........i have made a few calls to round up a place to meet. We are still working on a date. I will try to get one nailed down this weekend. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## God

Bump to the top...


----------



## cigar_joel

i am in springfield but should be able to make it. If you need any help putting it together, let me know. PM or (417)693-2287

Cigar_Joel


----------



## LeafHog

just a little update.........

Zach is getting married July 1st and I am on vacation that week, so when we both get back we're going to get together and finalize location and set up some dates to see what works best for the majority of folks. Please keep posting in this thread if you think you would be interested so we have a pretty good idea of how many people to plan for.

hog


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Thanks Hog. Sorry guys, I have been slacking as of late. I promise me and Josh have been discussing this on the phone. After the wedding we will start throwing serious ideas at you guys. Thanks for keeping up.

Zack



*I promise I am working on a date James.....pushy old man.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Alright gents.......looks like me and Josh are getting together this weekend to discuss a date for the HH. We will pick out a few and post them and see where it goes from there. This herf is still alive and kicking, just has been doemant for a bit. Updates to follow.


----------



## dayplanner

Hey Zach, if I can make it up there can I wear my orange?


----------



## cigar_joel

Can't wait. I have been getting some good herfing practice in.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cquon said:


> Hey Zach, if I can make it up there can I wear my orange?


I thought Yellow was more of a Texan color!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Kayak_Rat said:


> I thought Yellow was more of a Texan color!!!


Now that's just not right. I don't talk about what ya'll do with those hogs up there after ya get all liqoured up, do I?


----------



## floydp

Kayak_Rat said:


> I thought Yellow was more of a Texan color!!!


Yellow? Thats the color of the Barn, is it a Barn herf here? If so I better get some porta johns in the back yard for yens. :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cquon said:


> Now that's just not right. I don't talk about what ya'll do with those hogs up there after ya get all liqoured up, do I?


You dont talk about what we do to the longhorns that wander up our way either. 

That last comment was totally uncalled for and I enjoyed every last letter!!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

floydp said:


> Yellow? Thats the color of the Barn, is it a Barn herf here? If so I better get some porta johns in the back yard for yens. :r


Porta-john....is he long-johns cousin. Shure he can come as well.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

OK gents, with much debate and deliberation between LeafHog and myself, we have come to a conclusion. We are looking at the 2nd or 3rd weekend in October for the Hillbilly Herf. We met up yesterday and discussed it over some Shiner Bock and a few of Havana'a finest. Now we need input from you guys. Fire away!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel

The third weekend works for me, i have a Davidoff dinner on the second weekend. But whatever works for every one.

BTW, We are having the SoMo Herf III on the 19th of august. If you can spread the word to the AR BOTL. (SORRY FOR THE THREAD HIJACK)


----------



## Badkarma

cigar_joel said:


> The third weekend works for me, i have a Davidoff dinner on the second weekend. But whatever works for every one.
> 
> BTW, We are having the SoMo Herf III on the 19th of august. If you can spread the word to the AR BOTL. (SORRY FOR THE THREAD HIJACK)


:tpd: What he said!! You guys gonna be ready for an invasion from the North??
:sl :bx :SM


----------



## drrgill

Just give me a Date time and place....Then I will see what kind of Cigars you Arkansas boys send me to convince me to come....I do have a price...Just keep sending cigars and I will let you know when I have been convinced!!

Drrgill


----------



## dayplanner

I could make either one, Zach. Plenty of time to plan for it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like a knockout group already. From the gents coming we may hafta revive ole dixie in Fayetville.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Hmm if you bribe us we will come :al


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> Hmm if you bribe us we will come :al


:tpd: Us SoMo Herfers know how to have a good time!!! Were in high demand!


----------



## LeafHog

OK - looks like Saturday October 21st.

Lets get a list going so Zach and I have a head count and can plan accordingly. If you are planning to attend please add your name to the list.

Kayak Rat
LeafHog + 3
Kansasshat
cquon
God?
badkarma
cigarjoel
cigarjockey
drrgill


----------



## Badkarma

LeafHog said:


> OK - looks like Saturday October 21st.
> 
> Lets get a list going so Zach and I have a head count and can plan accordingly. If you are planning to attend please add your name to the list.
> 
> Kayak Rat
> LeafHog + 3
> Kansasshat
> cquon
> God?
> badkarma
> cigarjoel
> cigarjockey
> drrgill


Enya had better get his name in here. Where are ya bro?


----------



## LeafHog

Badkarma said:


> Enya had better get his name in here. Where are ya bro?


Talked to James - he can't make it.


----------



## Badkarma

LeafHog said:


> Talked to James - he can't make it.


I think a "Mission Impossible" is in order. Lets kidnap him.


----------



## drrgill

LeafHog said:


> OK - looks like *Saturday October 21st.*
> 
> Lets get a list going so Zach and I have a head count and can plan accordingly. If you are planning to attend please add your name to the list.
> 
> Kayak Rat
> LeafHog + 3
> Kansasshat
> cquon
> God?
> badkarma
> cigarjoel
> cigarjockey
> drrgill


Hogs are playing OLe Miss on that day Fayetteville will be hopping..Also can we get rooms???

Drrgill


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump. Still planning on doing this.


----------



## croatan

Looks like a lot of fun. If that wasn't my mother's birthday, I'd make the drive.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like we may be moving it back to the 28th, do to scheduling conflicts(Arkansas is playing at home). So adjust your calendars and let us know who can make the trip. I am researching hotels as we speak. Again, if you have any questions, feel free to pm or call me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump. Looks like we are forming a pretty good crew.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

I let Joel know, But won't make the Herf this weekend.
Some dicks broke into our home in TN and pretty much stole everything that was in it.
Have to go down tomorrow and assess the loss, meet the cops, blah blah.


----------



## designwise1

Add me to the list if you haven't ...
Looking forward to it.


----------



## etenpenny

shoot im might even make this from here in Memphis, depends on school though

but heck im sure ill bring my ORANGE TOO


----------



## drevim

Still watching to see how my schedule falls, Zach. If I can make it work, I'm there.


----------



## volfan

It sounds like fun, it is just a little too far from Knoxville for me. Who said orange....woo hoo!.

Scottie


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like we are growing every week. I am going to work out a map and directions of the place. Also, hotels are not going to be hard to come by. Keep me up to date on who is going to be able to make it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Ok fellas, here is the link to the restaurant/pub we will be meeting at.
CoolWater
Also here is a map showing where it is located at.
Map

Again, if you guys have any questions, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump as a reminder, mark your calendars.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

etenpenny said:


> shoot im might even make this from here in Memphis, depends on school though
> 
> but heck im sure ill bring my ORANGE TOO


Bump because if you wear anything Tennesee, you will be forced to smoke Cremosas. That goes for Texas too(yes Doyle I am talking to you and Skip).


----------



## mr.c

H.H theme song:r


----------



## designwise1

Man, I love that tune. I watched that 4 times in a row.
Do it again, do it again.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

designwise1 said:


> Man, I love that tune. I watched that 4 times in a row.
> Do it again, do it again.


It does kinda give you a certain "swelling" of pride to hear it.


----------



## cigar_joel

What time is the herf?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looking at starting around 2pm I believe. Also might do something the night before for the guys who are staying in hotels. Coming up soon.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Just wondering who is planning on coming. Need a headcount so we can make sure we have enough KY........never mind!!! So whos gonna be here?


----------



## croatan

Unfortunately, I'm out. 

I thought I was going to be able to make the rescheduled herf but I just found out that my firm's 20th anniversary party is going to be that weekend and, as much as I want to smoke cigars with y'all, I want to keep my job so that I'm able to afford cigars more.


----------



## drrgill

So What was the final date 21 or 28 I am going to try and make it.

Drrgill


----------



## designwise1

I'm still planning to be there. 2 at the Cool Water Cafe, right?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

drrgill said:


> So What was the final date 21 or 28 I am going to try and make it.
> 
> Drrgill


October 28 at Coolwater in Fayetville. If you need any directions I can draw you a map and mail it to you or you can hit mapquest or google. I will also be able to be reached on my cell any time. Just pm me for my number.


----------



## EnyafanJT

going to be there for sure.


----------



## etenpenny

sorry folks i will not be there this time, school wont allow it 

you all have a good time

e


----------



## LeafHog

Just trying to get a head count so we know how many to plan for. Looks like:

Kayak Rat
LeafHog + 3
Kansasshole
cquon?
grinch?
God
badkarma
cigarjoel
cigarjockey
drrgill
designwise
enyafan

who else?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> Just trying to get a head count so we know how many to plan for. Looks like:
> 
> Kayak Rat
> LeafHog + 3
> *Kansasshole*
> cquon?
> grinch?
> God
> badkarma
> cigarjoel
> cigarjockey
> drrgill
> designwise
> enyafan
> 
> who else?


Who invited that old geezer?


----------



## galaga

FenceClimber said:


> Just trying to get a head count so we know how many to plan for. Looks like:
> 
> Kayak Rat
> *LeafHog + 3*
> Kansasshole
> cquon?
> grinch?
> God
> badkarma
> cigarjoel
> cigarjockey
> drrgill
> designwise
> enyafan
> 
> who else?


And where did this guy get three friends, he can't even count that high.......


----------



## LeafHog

galaga said:


> And where did this guy get three friends, he can't even count that high.......


I can if I use my tooth and take off both shoes!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

galaga said:


> And where did this guy get three friends, he can't even count that high.......


Maybe we....they just use him for his cigars.


----------



## galaga

Kayak_Rat said:


> Maybe we....they just use him for his cigars.


Uh..., he does have some good cigars, huh?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

galaga said:


> Uh..., he does have some good cigars, huh?


If you come to the herf you might find out.

Bump. we only got a bout a week left. Get you herfing jacket out. Gonna be an awesome group of gorillas.


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> If you come to the herf you might find out.
> 
> Bump. we only got a bout a week left. Get you *herfing jacket *out. Gonna be an awesome group of gorillas.


I was under the impression that this was a clothing optional event!!!! Was I wrong?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

We are going with the Catfish Casual clothing option. wear whatever you want except for pants!!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just wondering who is planning on coming. Need a headcount so we can make sure we have enough KY........never mind!!! So whos gonna be here?


Zach, still not a for sure yet. Daughter hasn't downloaded yet, but could any day. I'll be a game time decision, bro.

BTW, saw yer Hogs jumped up to 13th in the BCS poll - congrats.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cquon said:


> Zach, still not a for sure yet. Daughter hasn't downloaded yet, but could any day. I'll be a game time decision, bro.
> 
> BTW, *saw yer Hogs jumped up to 13th in the BCS poll - congrats*.


Thank you sir. I was pretty proud of your horns for beating Nebraska. I hate Nebraska even more than the horns......lol. Good luck with your grandbaby and hope we get to see ya.


----------



## dagrinch

Meet time is 2 pm, right?

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## LeafHog

dagrinch said:


> Meet time is 2 pm, right?
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


Offical kick-off is 2, but I'll be there early!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> Offical kick-off is 2, but I'll be there early!


Sent the wife to a Carree Underwood concert yesterday, so I am points up on the brownie scale. Looking like I might get to come out and play on Saturday. Cant wait.


----------



## cigar_joel

Tick.....Tock.....Tick.....Tock. Can you believe it, its almost here!!!!!! Thanks For putting this on guys. I can't wait. Look forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## kansashat

Not gonna make it guys. Sorry, but life interrupted. We are closing on a house soon that we've been using for storage. I call it junk, the wife calls it her stuff.......so, we have to move it.

Maybe next time.


----------



## LeafHog

kansashat said:


> Not gonna make it guys. Sorry, but life interrupted. We are closing on a house soon that we've been using for storage. I call it junk, the wife calls it her stuff.......so, we have to move it.
> 
> Maybe next time.


That's a bummer Alan. We'll see you next time. One of these days I'm just going to give you call and let you know I'm on my way and to have dinner ready!  Iamfondofprettymucheverythingexceptbannanacreampie


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> That's a bummer Alan. We'll see you next time. One of these days I'm just going to give you call and let you know I'm on my way and to have dinner ready!  *Iamfondofprettymucheverythingexceptbannanacreampie*


Satan is that you?

Sorry to hear Allen. Was looking forward to meeting you. Just let us know when you have a "conference" down our way.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Half way there fellas. I cant wait. Kinda like Christmas, but I dont have to deal with inlaws.


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> Half way there fellas. I cant wait. Kinda like Christmas, but *I dont have to deal with inlaws*.


If they don't come......I don't know if i will. J/K.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> If they don't come......I don't know if i will. J/K.


Yep.....you gonna fit right in.


----------



## joed

Kayak_Rat said:


> I dont have to deal with inlaws.


It was so much easier when they were just cousins! :r


----------



## cigar_joel

joed said:


> It was so much easier when they were just cousins! :r


Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Bob

Did not know about this one soon enough to make plans for it...Sorry guys but would like to come some other time if that is ok...?


----------



## LeafHog

Bob said:


> Did not know about this one soon enough to make plans for it...Sorry guys but would like to come some other time if that is ok...?


Any time Bob! Sorry you didn't get info in time to make plans.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

We try ro get together once or twice a month, just holler if your going to be down or way.


----------



## drrgill

joed said:


> It was so much easier when they were just cousins! :r


Well I will ask the question again....I am driving my truck from Sedalia (State Fair Country) and meeting Cigar_Joel in Springfield....Should I stop and pick up some small Farm Animals for the Herf??????? 

Drrgill


----------



## LeafHog

drrgill said:


> Well I will ask the question again....I am driving my truck from Sedalia (State Fair Country) and meeting Cigar_Joel in Springfield....Should I stop and pick up some small Farm Animals for the Herf???????
> 
> Drrgill


why just the small ones? doesn't your truck have a trailer hitch?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Not unless you can find something exotic. Last time we painted a cow like a zebra but the infernal moo'ing ruined the fantasy. Also you might want to bring your own rubber boots if your foot is an odd size, all we have are the "one size fits all".


----------



## cigar_joel

I think i can fit a few Emu in my car. They put up a fight but after.....well.......Damn this stuff is messed up.:r


----------



## LeafHog

emu, right. Zach, we're gonna need the shinguards again..............


----------



## dayplanner

Sheenguards? We don need no steenking sheenguards!


----------



## LeafHog

cquon said:


> Sheenguards? We don need no steenking sheenguards!


so does it look like you're gonna make it?


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Wish I could make it (I likey them goats :dr ), but
we just opened up our restaurant "Capones" for lunch.
Gotta stay here and get the busines$.


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> Wish I could make it (I likey them goats :dr ), but
> we just opened up our restaurant "Capones" for lunch.
> Gotta stay here and get the busines$.


I guess thats one more emu Gil and I can fit in the car. LOL, Sorry you can't make it. That sucks. Good luck with the restaurant!!!!


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> Not unless you can find something exotic. Last time we painted a cow like a zebra but the infernal moo'ing ruined the fantasy. Also you might want to bring your own rubber boots if your foot is an odd size, all we have are the "one size fits all".


*Well I grew up in Kansas next to a farm....I like my Boots on the large size..that way you can slip those back legs inside your boots and still have two free hands for a cigar and a beer!!:2 * *Also I have Herfed with Joel before and he will not share His Emu...I think its a Commitment thing....

Drrgill*


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> I have Herfed with Joel before and he will not share His Emu...*I think its a Commitment thing*....
> 
> Drrgill


I just don't want to get hurt again. I have trouble reading signals.....mixed Emu signals.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> I just don't want to get hurt again. *I have trouble reading signals*.....mixed Emu signals.


.

Well you are a Missouri driver.:sl


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> .
> 
> Well you are a Missouri driver.:sl


Cheap shot. At least we have signals up here in Missouri....LOL


----------



## Bob

I could possibly bring a Jack-a-lope to the next one if you give me enough notice?? Them buggers is hard to come by you know!!:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Woo hoo!!!! Jack-a-lope and some Razorback, sounds like party to me!!!!


One more day fellas. Narrowing down the victims to sacrifice to the fire Gods.


----------



## designwise1

I'm going to have to miss another one after all. I was looking forward to meeting all you guys but I can't make this one unless I'm miraculously better tomorrow morning.
Have a great weekend. I'm going back to bed now.
Quit playing the fiddle. I know.... I know.


----------



## dagrinch

I won't be making it that way myself. Bossman wants me to head out to do some soil sampling tomorrow. Last time out was 12 hours...but that was 12 hours of overtime. keep me in your thoughts for the next one, and I'll smoke to you guys when I finally get back in from digging holes.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## LeafHog

designwise1 said:


> I'm going to have to miss another one after all. I was looking forward to meeting all you guys but I can't make this one unless I'm miraculously better tomorrow morning.
> Have a great weekend. I'm going back to bed now.
> Quit playing the fiddle. I know.... I know.





dagrinch said:


> I won't be making it that way myself. Bossman wants me to head out to do some soil sampling tomorrow. Last time out was 12 hours...but that was 12 hours of overtime. keep me in your thoughts for the next one, and I'll smoke to you guys when I finally get back in from digging holes.
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


sucks that you guys will be missing. next time!

tic-toc! less than 24hrs.............


----------



## dagrinch

LeafHog said:


> sucks that you guys will be missing. next time!
> 
> tic-toc! less than 24hrs.............


AHHHH I may be able to come afterall. Bossman remembered that I already have 12+ hours of overtime logged. He's looking at tagging someone else to head out to take samples. Pray for me!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Tell your boss you are going to come over here and meet with a perspective client. My geotech isnt worth a sh*t anyway.


----------



## LeafHog

Kayak_Rat said:


> Tell your boss you are going to come over here and meet with a perspective client. My geotech isnt worth a sh*t anyway.


I'm gonna tell Subra you said that!


----------



## cigar_joel

Hey, My brother is going to come down as well. He, Gil and I will be heading down tomorrow morning, we should be there around 2. Can't wait!!!!!

Joel


----------



## LeafHog

cigar_joel said:


> Hey, My brother is going to come down as well. He, Gil and I will be heading down tomorrow morning, we should be there around 2. Can't wait!!!!!
> 
> Joel


doesn't that mean there'll be one less emu to go around? 

 see you fellers tomorrow!


----------



## cigar_joel

LeafHog said:


> doesn't that mean there'll be one less emu to go around?
> 
> see you fellers tomorrow!


Dang it.....well, mayby one can sit in Gils lap!!!! LOL


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I would rather have an emu in my lap but if Gil is cool with you and your bro setting in his lap. More power to him.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I can hear the banjo's tuning up right now. Gonna be some fun times had today.


----------



## kansashat

Looks like I coulda made it today.........it seems that I haven't developed an ability to predict what the wife is gonna do......


----------



## LeafHog

kansashat said:


> Looks like I coulda made it today.........it seems that I haven't developed an ability to predict what the wife is gonna do......


ya missed a great time alan. 'twas a pleasure getting to meet drgill, cigarjoel and his brother. It got down to just me and James (enyafanjt) and we had a great time. James has a ton of cigar knowledge and a bunch of great stories, not to mention his generosity. We got to smoke a bunch of great cigars and I'm looking forward to the next one! more tomorrow...............


----------



## mu mike

Fayetteville is a great college town. Hope you guys enjoyed it.


----------



## cigar_joel

Well Guys, it was a pleasure to meet you all. I had a great time. Thank you for all the great cigars. I am looking forward to meeting all of you again at future herfs. Thanks again!!!

Joel


----------



## drrgill

LeafHog said:


> ya missed a great time alan. 'twas a pleasure getting to meet drgill, cigarjoel and his brother. It got down to just me and James (enyafanjt) and we had a great time. James has a ton of cigar knowledge and a bunch of great stories, not to mention his generosity. We got to smoke a bunch of great cigars and I'm looking forward to the next one! more tomorrow...............


Thanks Guys for a great time and the excellent gift Cigars. Cool Water had a great smokng Lounge and we had our fill of football on the bigscreen...By the way did Oregon State pull it off and upset USC??? For those of you who did not make it you missed a small slice of heaven and no Excuses....I drove 480 miles round trip and it was well worth it. "Life is short then you Die" Think we will be able to HERF in Heaven....I hope I see you all there.

Thanks Again

Drrgill


----------



## EnyafanJT

i enjoyed this herf until 6:30 when the Missouri gentlemen had to go (thanks for the cigars and great chat) and kayak rahhh...... hold on my parents are here i have to quit typing and go. ok back. after josh and i got through figuring out how to get zacky pooh back for leaving early :fu we smoked a few more cigars and i pretty much bored him with alot of stories. i got some cigars i have yet to try and some i haven't smoked in awhile which was really nice. as for as alot of knowledge, thanks but i still consider myself a newbie. i would love to come back up there provided we could get more than 6 herfers, handcuff zack to a chair and his lovely wife lower herself to come by and say hello. btw zack where is the pic?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

EnyafanJT said:


> i enjoyed this herf until 6:30 when the Missouri gentlemen had to go (thanks for the cigars and great chat) and kayak rahhh...... hold on my parents are here i have to quit typing and go. ok back. after josh and i got through figuring out how to get zacky pooh back for leaving early :fu we smoked a few more cigars and i pretty much bored him with alot of stories. i got some cigars i have yet to try and some i haven't smoked in awhile which was really nice. as for as alot of knowledge, thanks but i still consider myself a newbie. i would love to come back up there provided we could get more than 6 herfers, handcuff zack to a chair and his lovely wife lower herself to come by and say hello. *btw zack where is the pic?*


I have been searching high and low for the camera, must have been what I left behind, eh?:sl


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Hillbilly Herf 2006*








From left to right: Joel(cigar_joel), Gill(drgill), Zack(kayak_rat), Josh(leafhog), James(Enyafan), and Joels little bro.

Awesome group of guys there. I learned a ton and made some great friends. Its like James(Enyafan) said, theres nothing like meeting people in real life. Definitely some awesome sticks burned, and even better ones handed around. Hopefully we ruined Joel and Gill with a few nasty old sticks. Cant wait until next time fellas. Thanks for a great time. And yes James and Josh, I am fully prepared to take my lumps for heading out early!!!! Bastages.


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> *Hillbilly Herf 2006*
> 
> View attachment 3433
> 
> From left to right: Joel(cigar_joel), Gill(drgill), Zack(kayak_rat), Josh(leafhog), James(Enyafan), and Joels little bro.
> 
> Awesome group of guys there. I learned a ton and made some great friends. Its like James(Enyafan) said, theres nothing like meeting people in real life. Definitely some awesome sticks burned, and even better ones handed around. Hopefully we ruined Joel and Gill with *a few nasty old sticks*. Cant wait until next time fellas. Thanks for a great time. And yes James and Josh, I am fully prepared to take my lumps for heading out early!!!! Bastages.


I did some looking last night and i am going to be broke very very soon, i can fight back better next time!!!!! I can't wait..lol. Thanks again for a great time.


----------



## floydp

Kayak_Rat said:


> *Hillbilly Herf 2006*
> 
> View attachment 3433
> 
> From left to right: Joel(cigar_joel), Gill(drgill), Zack(kayak_rat), Josh(leafhog), James(Enyafan), and Joels little bro.
> 
> Awesome group of guys there. I learned a ton and made some great friends. Its like James(Enyafan) said, theres nothing like meeting people in real life. Definitely some awesome sticks burned, and even better ones handed around. Hopefully we ruined Joel and Gill with a few nasty old sticks. Cant wait until next time fellas. Thanks for a great time. And yes James and Josh, I am fully prepared to take my lumps for heading out early!!!! Bastages.


Man can yens imagine running into this group on a dark street?

Sounds like you fellers had a great time, even though that PW Zack ducked out early. :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

floydp said:


> Man can yens imagine running into this group on a dark street?
> 
> Sounds like you fellers had a great time, *even though that PW Zack ducked out early.* :r


Josh must already be rallying the troops. Frank, I dont think you want in on this. Your liable to get hurt.


----------



## kansashat

Scary lookin' bunch of floggers. Wish I coulda made it.......mighta brought the group some dignity.


----------



## LeafHog

kansashat said:


> Scary lookin' bunch of floggers. Wish I coulda made it.......mighta brought the group some dignity.


Dignity? Us? I doubt even you could pull that off! 

Speaking of dignity, I found out the real reason Zach had to leave early. I guess that macanudo was a little too much for him.....


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> Dignity? Us? I doubt even you could pull that off!
> 
> Speaking of dignity, I found out the real reason Zach had to leave early. I guess that macanudo was a little too much for him.....


So much for having my back. That Mac had some age on it and was just too much for my newb pallete. Damn my neck hurts!!!


----------



## galaga

kansashat said:


> Scary lookin' bunch of floggers. Wish I coulda made it.......mighta brought the group some dignity.


Floggers is right!! Everyone except James is playing pocket pool. Was yer hands cold fellas?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

galaga said:


> Floggers is right!! Everyone except James is playing pocket pool. Was yer hands cold fellas?


It was a rather exciting event!!!


----------



## cigar_joel

galaga said:


> Floggers is right!! Everyone except James is playing pocket pool. Was yer hands cold fellas?


In all fairness I was just covering up my excitement!!!:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

wow, I thought Josh had hair!! :r


----------



## LeafHog

Ms. Floydp said:


> wow, I thought Josh had hair!! :r


that hurts Anita. that hurts a lot.


----------



## Da Klugs

kansashat said:


> Scary lookin' bunch of floggers. Wish I coulda made it.......mighta brought the group some dainty ladies undergarments.


Vintage we assume. :r

Herfs are the best. Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Puffy69

Ms. Floydp said:


> wow, I thought Josh had hair!! :r


i know..the avatar does him justice...j/k bro..:r smoke anything good..?


----------



## catfishm2

Who are the two funny looking fellows in the middle?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

catfishm2 said:


> Who are the two funny looking fellows in the middle?


If you would get on skpe every once in a while you would know.
When you coming down this way Mark?


----------



## catfishm2

Kayak_Rat said:


> When you coming down this way Mark?


I'd give anything to get down there to herf with you guys. But I'm guessing it wouldn't be before spring. That seems like a long time away.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

So when are you Mizzou fellers gonna come back down to the sticks? Looking forward to it already. Expectin a less used emu this time, maybe even a llama.


----------



## LeafHog

Kayak_Rat said:


> So when are you Mizzou fellers gonna come back down to the sticks? Looking forward to it already. Expectin a less used emu this time, maybe even a llama.


you think your mommy will let you stay out past 6:30 this time?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> you think your mommy will let you stay out past 6:30 this time?


Depends on what PaulMac is doing that night!!!:fu

One day my friend, one day.......


----------



## LeafHog

Kayak_Rat said:


> Depends on what PaulMac is doing that night!!!


PaulMac the OJ pirate?


----------



## croatan

That is totally how I had Paul pictured in my mind :r

Seriously, sounds like you all had a great time. I'm sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## LeafHog

croatan said:


> Seriously, sounds like you all had a great time. I'm sorry I couldn't make it.


next time!


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> So when are you Mizzou fellers gonna come back down to the sticks? Looking forward to it already. Expectin a less used emu this time, maybe even a llama.


Well thanks to you guys i have no money left after you shoved me down the ISOM hill. So i will have to hitchhike down!!!LOL.


----------



## Bob

cigar_joel said:


> Well thanks to you guys i have no money left after you shoved me down the ISOM hill. So i will have to hitchhike down!!!LOL.


When did college guys ever have any money??


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bob said:


> When did college guys ever have any money??


And things will be better when your married? She's just realing you in with the humidor. Closer, closer, SNAP........there your nuts set on her dresser, just a memory of the way things used to be.


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> And things will be better when your married? She's just realing you in with the humidor. Closer, closer, SNAP........there your nuts set on her dresser, just a memory of the way things used to be.


:z :z :z Say it isn't so!!!!


----------



## Linder

Wow guys, it looks like I missed a great time.

I definitely know my way to Fayetteville and to Cool Water. Heck, I remember when that placed opened 

Looking forward to the next Hillbilly Herf!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Linder said:


> Wow guys, it looks like I missed a great time.
> 
> I definitely know my way to Fayetteville and to Cool Water. Heck, I remember when that placed opened
> 
> Looking forward to the next Hillbilly Herf!


We locals usually try to get together about once or twice a month. After the initial initiation(which makes frat boys cower in fear), you ought to have a pretty good time. Can be rather expensive though.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like we will be at CoolWater this Saturday if anyone is going to be in town. If you guys are interested in joining just post here or pm Josh or myself. Or just give Josh a call 1-870-ima-hick. :tg


----------



## cigar_joel

Sorry man, i would love to make it but teresa and i are going to a wedding show this weekend!!!!

Joel


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> Sorry man, i would love to make it but teresa and i are going to a wedding show this weekend!!!!
> 
> Joel


We will burn one in memory of you bro.


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> We will burn one in memory of you bro.


Thnaks man, i wonder if you can smoke at a bridal show????:ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> Thnaks man, i wonder if you can smoke at a bridal show????:ss


I am sure you can "burn" some money.


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am sure you can "burn" some money.


Yeah, i am already getting used to that, its only been 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like we are getting together this weekend. Just in case any of you guys are going to be in the area. I have talked to the petting zoo and there will be plenty of livestock to go around. We would love to have some of you Okies make it over.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like the hillbillies are coming out of the woodwork this weekend(July 7). If there are any BOTL in the area, you are more than welcome to join. Plenty of sheep to go around. I think we will meet at about 2 or 3.


----------



## cigar_joel

Wish I could, to far of a drive anymore. I am working at The Outlaw Cigar Co. in KC if you guys ever make it up, let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like the hillbillies are coming out of the woodwork this weekend(July 7). If there are any BOTL in the area, you are more than welcome to join. Plenty of sheep to go around. I think we will meet at about 2 or 3.


Lord willing and if my mother in law leaves town as planned, I plan to be there!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

One more shameless bump for any BOTL who might be in the area.


----------



## jbo

Had a great time...as usual! Thanks to all the NW Arkansas BOTLs for turning out. Great smokes, great conversation and a great way to unwind. Made the drive...and getting lost...worth it all. Hope ya'll schedule another one for August...I've gotten to the point where I really look forward to them. Thanks everyone from CS and from CigarPass for the gifted smokes. I can't wait to find a special enough occassion to light them up. Thanks again!

P.S. We missed you Kayak...hope you can make it next month!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Glad you guys had a good time. Josh gave me the fifth degree for not coming. We will definately have a few in August. Seems we have a nice crew forming. 

On the special cigars, jim you woke to another beautiful day. Celebrate by firing one up. If you want cigars to age, we will discuss that next herf..........it will be an object lesson of course.


----------



## LeafHog

Had a great time. Maybe Zack should be permanently banned from the herf?

 Lordy I wish CS Bux were back.


Hopefully Nick and the cigarpass boys will join up and post an intro, they're good people.


Back to Zack, first it was a 4hr mini appearance at the inaugural Hillbilly Herf, now its complete no-shows. The leash is getting pretty dang short, ain't it boy? Next thing you know you'll have to get a pink Prius - and I don't think they come with giggin lights, no matter how much Mary Kay you sell.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

You know Josh, I never even liked you when we were friends!!!

You are officially univited to the new deck and the cabin!!! :tg


----------



## LeafHog

Kayak_Rat said:


> You know Josh, I never even liked you when we were friends!!!


 join the crowd! 



> You are officially univited to the new deck and the cabin!!! :tg


Were you going to be there?


----------



## 12stones

Why would the sheep want him to drive a pink Prius?


----------



## LeafHog

12stones said:


> Why would the sheep want him to drive a pink Prius?


Because they can't get the scent of Summers Eve out of his truck.


----------



## 12stones

LeafHog said:


> Because they can't get the scent of Summers Eve out of his truck.


:r :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> Because they can't get the scent of Summers Eve out of his truck.


You are one bean mastard. How did you get a pic of my license plate?


----------



## galaga

Kayak_Rat said:


> You are one bean mastard. How did you get a pic of my license plate?


Your old girlfriend got jealous of your new ewe and mailed him a copy. I knew you were a Razorback fan, but really.....


----------



## Kayak_Rat

galaga said:


> Your old girlfriend got jealous of your new ewe and mailed him a copy. I knew you were a Razorback fan, but really.....


Just don't let my wife see Lucielle. A little bad blood bewtween them.


----------



## jbo

It's OK, Kayak...I like you and we ARE friends. I don't know about that pink Prius, however, that's a little much! 

Seriously, thanks guys for the good laugh. Now everyone at the coffee shop thinks I have imaginary friends and talk to myself. Looking forward to hanging with my "imaginary" friends at the next herf!


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just don't let my wife see Lucielle. A little bad blood bewtween them.


Kinda like Rodney Carrington's song?


----------



## hojadepuro

Well I finally made it over to post my intro and join in! I had a great time hanging out with you guys, and I can't wait to do it again next month. You guys handed out some great smokes, and you better believe I will be better prepared next time!! :bx 
You know, I remember the first, and only, time I have met Zack and he drove two hrs to smoke with Nick and I for 1 hr, and then he had to head home! Now he has been reduced to not even being able to show up. Something needs to be done here guys.  Seriously though, Zack I hope your wife lets you come next time. We had a great time!









Take care guys

Brandon


----------



## jbo

hojadepuro said:


> Well I finally made it over to post my intro and join in! I had a great time hanging out with you guys, and I can't wait to do it again next month. You guys handed out some great smokes, and you better believe I will be better prepared next time!! :bx
> You know, I remember the first, and only, time I have met Zack and he drove two hrs to smoke with Nick and I for 1 hr, and then he had to head home! Now he has been reduced to not even being able to show up. Something needs to be done here guys.  Seriously though, Zack I hope your wife lets you come next time. We had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care guys
> 
> Brandon


Welcome to the board. These are the best guys I've come across. It was great having you at the herf and I, too, am looking forward to next month. Now if we can just do something about Zack.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

hojadepuro said:


> Well I finally made it over to post my intro and join in! I had a great time hanging out with you guys, and I can't wait to do it again next month. You guys handed out some great smokes, and you better believe I will be better prepared next time!! :bx
> You know, I remember the first, and only, time I have met Zack and he drove two hrs to smoke with Nick and I for 1 hr, and then he had to head home! Now he has been reduced to not even being able to show up. Something needs to be done here guys.  Seriously though, Zack I hope your wife lets you come next time. We had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care guys
> 
> Brandon


One day here and already busting my balls.......herfing with the Hillbilly's isnt safe any more.

Great to see you here Brandon. I bet we can throw a herf together pretty easy.


----------



## ssutton219

Ok guys, since I have to travel to herf...I figured I would give my neighbors to the east a shot.....I will be in Rogers AR from Aug 3rd though the 7th and would love a chance to meet up with you guys!! I have heard great things about all of you and since my wife want to make it Official we are gonna get married at a little chapel in Harrison. Cant wait to be there!!



Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ssutton219 said:


> Ok guys, since I have to travel to herf...I figured I would give my neighbors to the east a shot.....I will be in Rogers AR from Aug 3rd though the 7th and would love a chance to meet up with you guys!! I have heard great things about all of you and since my wife want to make it Official we are gonna get married at a little chapel in Harrison. Cant wait to be there!!
> 
> Shawn


WOOHOO!!!!!

Got that day cleared already(any smart ass remarks and heads will roll).

We usually get together on saturday afternoon around 2 or 3. Will this work with your schedule? I will get you directions and such if needed.


----------



## ssutton219

sounds good...we will get in late on thrus and after that the only thing I have to do is get married...lol...the rest is Vacation!!!


Shawn


----------



## snrscnr2003

Kayak_Rat said:


> We are looking at putting together a herf in Fayettville, Arkansas. Time frame is sometime in the September-November area. Just wanting some feedback on who would be interested in attending. Plans are still being worked out by LeafHog and I but we will keep updates posted in this thread. Feel free to post any questions or smart ash comments.
> 
> Here is the link to a map for distance references: Map


I just came back from there I was at Bull Shoals lake very pretty and you definitely got the hillbilly part right :r keep me in touch if possible would love to go for sure


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Just a pic from a herf past.....


----------



## jbo

So...Are we herfing on Saturday, Aug. 4th. I'm trying to put my schedule together. I really look forward to meeting Shawn.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> So...Are we herfing on Saturday, Aug. 4th. I'm trying to put my schedule together. I really look forward to meeting Shawn.


Saturday August 4th
Coolwater Cafe
Fayetteville, AR

I am also thinking about this saturday if anyone is avaliable.


----------



## hojadepuro

Jim (far left in the pic) had a really nice selection of buttons and patches! I am sure you will wear the same overalls again, (as they were his "good overalls") so everyone can check them out. I just hope you wash them between now and then!!









Seriously though...sounds good! Hopefully nothing comes up, and I can make it again. Zack, I sent you a pm on CP regarding the time. They don't open until 4:00 pm now, so we may have to schedule a little later in the day. Looking forward to it guys! :ss

Brandon


----------



## Razorback

I'm up for a Herf this Saturday... assuming of course Zack brings some of this coffee I keep hearing about.


Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Razorback said:


> I'm up for a Herf this Saturday... assuming of course Zack brings some of this coffee I keep hearing about.
> 
> Nick


This can be arranged Nick. I will even bring my coffee press. Got a batch of Cuban Coffee beans I have yet to sample. We may hafta make guinea pigs out of everyone.


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> This can be arranged Nick. I will even bring my coffee press. Got a batch of Cuban Coffee beans I have yet to sample. We may hafta make guinea pigs out of everyone.


You're in to guinea pigs too? I thought it was just sheep and goats. Will wonders never cease? :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

12stones said:


> You're in to guinea pigs too? I thought it was just sheep and goats. Will wonders never cease? :tu


Well brother, I would call them gerbils, but the fuzz looks down upon importing them.


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> Well brother, I would call them gerbils, but the fuzz looks down upon importing them.


Nice one...but you and I both know that you're sexually interested in rodents (I read it on the bathroom wall).


----------



## jbo

If nothing major comes up, I'm planning to be there this Saturday. Hope to see you all there. 

BTW, that WASN'T me in the picture...that was my other brother Darrell. I'm the good looking one.


----------



## Puffy69

Damn, i really want to come herf with you guys out in the sticks but its so close to LOLH.Have fun guys


----------



## ssutton219

UPDATE!!!!!

Well we (my fiancee and I) are gonna make it official on Saturday the 4th..Gonna get married @ Devil's Den. All of you Hill Billies are welcome..but NO gifts and its gonna be a quick short service. Karie and I are "common law" married here in Kansas but we wanted to make it official.

See you all @ the Herf!!!!

oh and BTW...one of your own will do the honors...Please bump his RG as he offered it to us...never meeting us before!!!

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ssutton219 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> Well we (my fiancee and I) are gonna make it official on Saturday the 4th..Gonna get married @ Devil's Den. All of you Hill Billies are welcome..but NO gifts and its gonna be a quick short service. Karie and I are "common law" married here in Kansas but we wanted to make it official.
> 
> See you all @ the Herf!!!!
> 
> oh and BTW...one of your own will do the honors...Please bump his RG as he offered it to us...never meeting us before!!!
> 
> Shawn


well Shawn to make it official here in BFE, someone has to have a shotgun.

Maybe we can talk Virtual Smitty into wearing his overalls and straw hat to join us.


----------



## LeafHog

Rock Star said:


> Damn, i really want to come herf with you guys out in the sticks but its so close to LOLH.Have fun guys


anytime you want to drag your sorry butt down here we'll herf with you.

(might even see you LOLH)


----------



## Puffy69

LeafHog said:


> anytime you want to drag your sorry butt down here we'll herf with you.
> 
> (might even see you LOLH)


kewl..thanks for being so nice about it you bean mastard. is that avatar, you?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Freddy, we would sure be more than happy to have you smoke with us.


One more day till cigars and beer!!!!!


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Freddy, we would sure be more than happy to have you smoke with us.
> 
> One more day till cigars and beer!!!!!


Well...cigars anyway...coffee for me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> Well...cigars anyway...coffee for me.


I plan on roasting some of the green beans I have, so hopefully a descent fresh roast as well.


----------



## dayplanner

LeafHog said:


> anytime you want to drag your sorry butt down here we'll herf with you.
> 
> (might even see you LOLH)


I really want to make one of these. But there are a few things keeping me from making it at the moment:

1. I don't do business with anyone in arkansas
2. I don't own any denim overalls
3. I don't own any flannel
4. I haven't bought a giggin stick yet
5. I don't own a natty light baseball cap

I need to nail down a few of those requirements before I make the trip


----------



## LeafHog

carbonbased_al said:


> I really want to make one of these. But there are a few things keeping me from making it at the moment:
> 
> 1. I don't do business with anyone in arkansas
> 2. I don't own any denim overalls
> 3. I don't own any flannel
> 4. I haven't bought a giggin stick yet
> 5. I don't own a natty light baseball cap
> 
> I need to nail down a few of those requirements before I make the trip


I'm sure if you show up in flannel and overalls, Zach will show you his "giggin stick". :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> I'm sure if you show up in flannel and overalls, Zach will show you his "giggin stick". :tu


Hehe.....we'll show yen a good time.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Had a great time with you hillbilly's this afternoon/evening, even if we couldnt get a beer. Great cigars and great conversations about motorcycles, sheep, coffee, sheep, the cigar taxes, sheep, and the upcoming herf. Can't wait till the Fourth to herf it up again. 



PS. I must have left my blow-up shee.....errr......flotation device. Did anyone happen to grab it???


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> Had a great time with you hillbilly's this afternoon/evening, even if we couldnt get a beer. Great cigars and great conversations about motorcycles, sheep, coffee, sheep, the cigar taxes, sheep, and the upcoming herf. Can't wait till the Fourth to herf it up again.
> 
> PS. I must have left my blow-up shee.....errr......flotation device. Did anyone happen to grab it???


Well, at least you made it this time. And I think Leafhog kept the shee...um...flotation device to make sure you make it to the next one.


----------



## jbo

12stones said:


> Well, at least you made it this time. And I think Leafhog kept the shee...um...flotation device to make sure you make it to the next one.


That is one awesome flotation devise. It's the only one I've ever seen that can float and smoke a cigar at the same time. 

Seriously, I appreciate the good time we had. Kayak...the coffee was AWESOME! Thanks for sharing. These herfs are always something that I look forward to and I can't wait for the 4th!

Thanks again!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Glad you liked the coffee Jim. I was talking to Doug about home roasting last night. Hopefully this weather holds out for another week or so. Would make for an awesome day. We might even migrate out to the deck at Coolwater.


----------



## ssutton219

10 more days till I herf....Do Da Do Da



Thanks Guys for having me!!!




Shawn


----------



## IHT

hopefully this fall, when/if you all have another, i can come on down... i need to finally meet up with some of you 'necks.
i just gotta time it so there's not a "NECKCAR" race on the tube, we all know time stops if Jr's still in the race.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> hopefully this fall, when/if you all have another, i can come on down... i need to finally meet up with some of you 'necks.
> i just gotta time it so there's not a "NECKCAR" race on the tube, we all know time stops if Jr's still in the race.


Actually our bar has 5 TV's, 2 projectors, and a TV in the cigar room.....buts that neither here nor there.

Any time you can make it down, we will rally the posse.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Glad you liked the coffee Jim. I was talking to Doug about home roasting last night. Hopefully this weather holds out for another week or so. Would make for an awesome day. We might even migrate out to the deck at Coolwater.


Yeah, Zack, the coffee was awesome! I'm looking forward to the 4th. I don't think I will get there as early this time. Nothing like sitting in the parking lot with a good cigar but not wanting to light it until everyone gets there. 

P.S. I didn't even know that Coolwater had a deck.


----------



## ssutton219

Just a lil change in plans...there was a personal problem with the 4th of Aug being our Anniversary...so Karie and I are going to get married on the 3rd @ devil's den. Again all you hillbillies are invited as its just going to be a quick elope type ceremony. Thanks Again Guys!!



Shawn


----------



## jbo

IHT said:


> hopefully this fall, when/if you all have another, i can come on down... i need to finally meet up with some of you 'necks.
> i just gotta time it so there's not a "NECKCAR" race on the tube, we all know time stops if Jr's still in the race.


No problem, dude. I'm a big NASCAR fan as well. Our herfs are usually on Saturdays, so you only miss the Busch race.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Just a week away.


----------



## designwise1

*Woo hoo!*


----------



## 12stones

Does anyone wanna tell the hillbillies that it's 2007?


----------



## LeafHog

12stones said:


> Does anyone wanna tell the hillbillies that it's 2007?


Not here it ain't. :tu


----------



## ssutton219

its 2007?????



oh man...no wonder my bills arent getting paid..I need to remember that for my checks.....





Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Is It Saturday Yet??????


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Is It Saturday Yet??????


No, but soon, my son, soon. BTW, how's the work going on locating out new mascot?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> No, but soon, my son, soon. BTW, how's the work going on locating out new mascot?


our very own Leafhog volunteered to dress up as a sheep.....though I question his motives.......

Roasting some beans tonight for this coming weekend.


----------



## LeafHog

The original Hillbilly Herfers:


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> The original Hillbilly Herfers:


Is that Skeeter on the far right?? I sure miss that guy.


----------



## joed

Kayak_Rat said:


> Is that Skeeter on the far right?? I sure miss that guy.


Isn't he with your girl? I thought you'd be glad he's gone!


----------



## dayplanner

LeafHog said:


> The original Hillbilly Herfers:


Yee-hahhhhh, LOVE HANDLES!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

joed said:


> Isn't he with your girl? I thought you'd be glad he's gone!


We are all equals in the HH posse. No reason to not share..........but I think when we did the Baa Baa Pass, he kept slowing it up.

TWO DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> We are all equals in the HH posse. No reason to not share..........but I think when we did the Baa Baa Pass, he kept slowing it up.
> 
> TWO DAYS!!!!!!


That must have been the month I was gone! * "Honest, honey....don't know nuttin bout no baa baa pass! Now, please puddin...put that skillit down!" *


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Shawn should be on the road. We plan on having a pre-herf tonight or tomorrow night if anyone wants to head to Rogers.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Another shameless plug. Talked to Shawn yesterday and they were unpacked nd chilling by the pool. Possibly going to get together tonight for a cigara and then of course a great time tomorrow.


----------



## hojadepuro

Looking forward to it fellas!! I won't be up this evening, but I will see you guys tomorrow. :chk

Brandon


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Just picked up a half pound of both Organic Sumatra and Tanzanian Peaberry. Looks like I will be roasting a little tonight. Anyone else have a french press they could bring?


----------



## Razorback

Zack, I'll bring my French Press. What are the details on this pre-herf?


----------



## jbo

Just got back from spending time with Shawn and Karie. They are a great couple. I'll be seeing you all tomorrow about 4:00. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Razorback said:


> Zack, I'll bring my French Press. What are the details on this pre-herf?


Not sure yet. He and his family are staying at the Embassy Suites in Pinnacle. I need to call him in a bit and make sure he still wants to smoke a cigar tongiht. Possibly meet at the Starbucks just up the road from the Hotel.


----------



## LeafHog

Today's the day! See you gents later - you too Zack!

:ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> Today's the day! See you gents later - you too Zack!
> 
> :ss


Mod's, can we get this guy banned???

Cant wait either man.


----------



## designwise1

I wanted to be there. Hope you guys had a great time with the new mascot. You'll have to introduce me next time :ss


----------



## EnyafanJT

i would like to thank zack and josh for having the herf and also for the cigars/pipe tobacco that were gifted to me by all of the gentlemen. I enjoyed meeting all of you. i had a great time and hope everyone else did as well.


----------



## jbo

I just want to add my "Hillbilly" thanks to everyone who came. Thanks to all for the generosity and the laughs. It was great meeting James...a great BOTL and hope you can make it back! It was also great having Shawn with us. Hope you enjoyed it as much as we did. This has become an event that I really look forward to.

A special thanks to Kayak and Leaf Hog. You guys are awesome and I appreciate the way you have made us newbies feel at home. Thanks again to everyone for the sticks and the great conversation!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

One helluva good time, even if Leafhog showed up. Some great cigars gifted and smoked as well as some fairly vintage pipe tobacco. It was great to see the old friends and meet the new ones. I am with Jim, really look forward to getting away from life and smoking a cigar or four. It was great to be suprised by Enyafan(James) to show up and also to get to meet Ssutton(Shawn) face to face. I am looking forward to the next one already.


----------



## LeafHog

I'm paying for the good time, Mondays suck ass! :hn

Great time for sure! Great to see James again, smoke some good cigars and try some awesome pipe tobacco. Got to meet Shawn and trade a few cigars, as well as see Nick and the Ft Smith crew. Hopefully the rest of Shawn's trip goes really well.


Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## ssutton219

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!

I had an amazing time in NW Arkansas!! It was great to meet you all in person and Thank you jim for being part of my wedding it was very special!! It was great you meet all of you @ the herf, I was gifted some amazing cigars and have made some new great friends!! We will be back as my wife and the monsters loved the area....she wants to move now!! If any of you reading this have a chance to meet these guys please do not wait!!

Thanks again!!!!

Shawn


----------



## jbo

ssutton219 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> I had an amazing time in NW Arkansas!! It was great to meet you all in person and Thank you jim for being part of my wedding it was very special!! It was great you meet all of you @ the herf, I was gifted some amazing cigars and have made some new great friends!! We will be back as my wife and the monsters loved the area....she wants to move now!! If any of you reading this have a chance to meet these guys please do not wait!!
> 
> Thanks again!!!!
> 
> Shawn


Not a problem at all. It was my pleasure to be able to help you and Karie. I enjoyed your visit and getting to know your family. (Your kids are a hoot.)  Please know you are welcome in this part of the country any time.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

No Coolwater for me this weekend. I will offer up my house on Friday afternoon/evening. Niki will be out of town and I will have a few beers and plenty of cigars(coffee if you can make it Jim). If anyone wants to swing by, shoot me a pm of give me a call.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> No Coolwater for me this weekend. I will offer up my house on Friday afternoon/evening. Niki will be out of town and I will have a few beers and plenty of cigars(coffee if you can make it Jim). If anyone wants to swing by, shoot me a pm of give me a call.


Thanks Zack...I didn't know there was a herf planned for this weekend. Doubt I will be able to make it. However, I would love to know when the next herf in Fayetteville will be so I can get it on my calendar. Thanks again for all you do and I look forward to getting together with the Hillbillies real soon.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> Thanks Zack...I didn't know there was a herf planned for this weekend. Doubt I will be able to make it. However, I would love to know when the next herf in Fayetteville will be so I can get it on my calendar. Thanks again for all you do and I look forward to getting together with the Hillbillies real soon.


Usually the only planning that goes into the herf's consists of the following on Monday of Tuesday:

Rat : "Duh, hey Joshy boy, you feel like a brewsky and a smoke?"

Hog : "Hey (insert explative), a smoke and a brew sound tip top. Have you talked to Allen's sister?"

Thats about it. Maybe a few more explatives thrown in and of course figuring out where or when.

Josh has kiddo obligations this weekend and I figure with Niki out of town, the house would be perfect. So there wasnt really a herf planned. Usually falls about every other week though. Maybe more often when Football starts or when ESPN carries Josh's Salsa Dance competitions (he really gets into that dancing, talks like Antonio Banderas and has clicky shoes, simple things for simple people). So we will probably shoot for next weekend or the next depending on how school and family obligations fall.


----------

